# I want to exchange my xbox 360 with a ps3



## Madh1261 (Jan 26, 2014)

I don't know where to put this so I'm putting it here since it's about consoles.. 
I want to exchange my xbox 360(250gb) with a ps3 at least 160 gb..
I played xbox 360, now I want to play ps3 so i wanna exchange before putting my hands on the next gen consoles..


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 27, 2014)

It is better to sell your xbox first then buy a second hand ps3. this forum has many gamer who game on pc.
all the best though.
I am looking for the same


----------



## Gollum (Jan 27, 2014)

No PS3 player will exchange his PS3 for an Xbakwas360...ever

So yes, as viju said, sell it [or you can throw it in the garbage] and get a PS3


----------



## happy17292 (Jan 27, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Xbakwas360.
> 
> you can throw it in the garbage


----------



## Madh1261 (Jan 27, 2014)

xbox isn't that bad. C'mon guys, don't be so rude.


----------



## vijju6091 (Jan 27, 2014)

Gollum said:


> No PS3 player will exchange his PS3 for an Xbakwas360...ever
> 
> So yes, as viju said, sell it [or you can throw it in the garbage] and get a PS3



I will disagree with you to some extent ,
1) Xbox 360 is not backwas at all and yeah in india we do have larger community play ing on Ps3. Having played on both the console i must say xbox 360 too is great device. It may not have exclusive line up like God of war, uncharted, or TLOU but Gear of war is only enough if you want to play 4 player co-op online, Halo is the reason why i bought X360 along with ps3 and again Forza may not look as good as GT6 but it has its own class. so IMO both the console are great.

Ontopic:- OP, If you have decent condition it will give you reasonable resale value

cheers


----------



## vijju6091 (Feb 1, 2014)

Update: I have sold my x360 on old for 14k with some exclusive games on it.. You may also try the same


----------



## ico (Feb 4, 2014)

Olx is your best shot for these things.

Seriously you can buy anything there.



Gollum said:


> No PS3 player will exchange his PS3 for an Xbakwas360...ever
> 
> So yes, as viju said, sell it [or you can throw it in the garbage] and get a PS3


what nonsense?


----------



## snap (Feb 4, 2014)

^^
he is high on his ps4 i think


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 4, 2014)

PS3 may be a great console,but unfortunately,Sony-india's after sales service leaves a lot to be desired.Sony's execs seem very enthusiastic when it comes to marketing their console to the masses,but they do not demonstrate the same level of commitment when it comes to supporting their customers when they begin to face issues with their consoles(I'm talking about Indian consumers of course).From the reviews that I've read on various websites,it seems if someone's console is malfunctioning and its warranty has expired,the chances of getting it repaired are very low as in India,sony offers little to no service for out of warranty consoles-this seems ridiculous-they can't just expect people to throw away their older console and buy a new one if it begins to malfunction after the warranty period.

On rare occasions,they do offer some kind of service but it usually comes with such an astronomical price tag that most customers opt for a new console altogether rather than going for repairs.If console manufacturers like Sony and MS wish to gain a strong foothold in the Indian market,i strongly feel they should try to improve their after sales service for the benefit of their customers.


----------



## samudragupta (Feb 5, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> PS3 may be a great console,but unfortunately,Sony-india's after sales service leaves a lot to be desired.Sony's execs seem very enthusiastic when it comes to marketing their console to the masses,but they do not demonstrate the same level of commitment when it comes to supporting their customers when they begin to face issues with their consoles(I'm talking about Indian consumers of course).From the reviews that I've read on various websites,it seems if someone's console is malfunctioning and its warranty has expired,the chances of getting it repaired are very low as in India,sony offers little to no service for out of warranty consoles-this seems ridiculous-they can't just expect people to throw away their older console and buy a new one if it begins to malfunction after the warranty period.
> 
> On rare occasions,they do offer some kind of service but it usually comes with such an astronomical price tag that most customers opt for a new console altogether rather than going for repairs.If console manufacturers like Sony and MS wish to gain a strong foothold in the Indian market,i strongly feel they should try to improve their after sales service for the benefit of their customers.


this is why i stay away from consoles


----------



## DatAhole (Feb 11, 2015)

Hey buddy, If you are still lookin for someone to exchange ur xbox with, contact me via whatsapp on 9971917297, ok? I have a ps3 SUperslim 12 GB with my own 120 GB hdd, and 4 games.


----------

